# Heatpressing rhinestone transfers



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to make and apply some large (like A4) rhinestone transfers in the near future. What would be the best temperature, pressure and time for these kind of jobs? I allways hear people saying different _presstime_, so now I want to know what some experienced users here will say about this and why!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i am so sorry it has taken me so long to find this post,, please forgive me,, 
My temp is 385,
20 sec
prepress garment first,
Sandy Jo


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

my temp is 325 for 20 seconds. remove the mylar and then another 20 seconds. I always put a teflon sheet over them. have not had a proble with them coming off during washing and drying. 

I only use the best crystals.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Application Instructions:
For standard 100% Cotton Shirt 
Heat Press temperature at 345° Fahrenheit.
Heat Press pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white backing from transfer.
Place the transfer face up on fabric.
Press directly onto the clear (heat-resistant) film.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for1 minute then slowly peel off plastic.
Press again for 5 seconds.


----------

